# Oscilador de puente de wien con control automatico de ganancia



## prinzo (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro no se si alguien me puede ayudar a diseñar un Osicilador de puente de wien con control automatico de ganancia utilizando la zona ohmica de un JFET el problema esta en que no se como añadir o de donde viene el voltaje Vgs para que la resistencia del JFET sea proporcional a la ganancia del oscilador y asi tener el control automatico espero alguien me pueda ayudar

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2009)

Esta sería una posibilidad


----------



## junior90 (Sep 29, 2009)

no entiendo muy bien tu planteamiento. a que te refieres cuando dices control automático de ganancia? quieres que oscile con una ganancia fija? pero usando un transistor fet? es decir que la zona ohmica del transistor este fija y sea suficiente para mantener oscilando al circuito? o para mantenerla controlada ante la variación de algo?? en ese caso. la variación de que?porque voltaje tienes fuentes fijas como el voltaje para alimentar el amp op entre otras!


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 30, 2009)

junior90 dijo:


> no entiendo muy bien tu planteamiento. a que te refieres cuando dices control automático de ganancia? quieres que oscile con una ganancia fija? pero usando un transistor fet? es decir que la zona ohmica del transistor este fija y sea suficiente para mantener oscilando al circuito? o para mantenerla controlada ante la variación de algo?? en ese caso. la variación de que?porque voltaje tienes fuentes fijas como el voltaje para alimentar el amp op entre otras!


Este oscilador no arranca instantaneamente con salida senoidal (ni este ni ningun otro oscilador lineal), sino que a partir del disturbio inicial de la conexion se produce una oscilacion que va aumentando en amplitud.

Cuando no se usa ningun tipo de limitacion de amplitud, la salida va aumentando hasta casi  los limites de  alimentacion. 
El problema es que en ese punto se tiene una distorsion importante.

--> Una "solucion" es diseñar el circuito con una ganancia apenas mayor que la que neceesita para sostener la oscilacion, pero tiene en un oscilador de frecuencia variable tiene el problema que la amplitud no se mantiene constante y puede llegar a ni siquiera oscilar.

Por eso, una mejora es el control de amplitud (como en este caso con el FET) . A partir de cierto valor se actua *bajando la ganancia* *del lazo de realimentacion* y la senoide "deja de crecer".


----------



## prinzo (Oct 3, 2009)

Como explica el amigo Eduardo es para controlar la ganancia del ampilficador ya que si no satisface BA=1 no oscila y como la red de adelanto y retraso que determina a B siempre es 1/3 entonces A=3 el jfet sirve para asegurarse que A=3 por tanto el circuito oscile cn una mayor estabilidad Fogonazo gracias por el circuito voy a echarle una simulada para despues armarlo


----------



## SDnet (Oct 26, 2010)

Hola amigos, se podría usar un BJT en vez de un FET? 
Fogonazo, cuál es la frecuencia que oscila el circuito que publicaste?
Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 26, 2010)

Otra posibilidad es utilizar diodos (no conducen hasta que la tensión supera un cierto valor), en este esquema, D3 y D4.





Y hace mucho tiempo, se usaban termistores o pequeñas lámparas que aumentaban su resistencia al calentarse y con esto aumentaba la realimentación.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2010)

SDnet dijo:


> Hola amigos, se podría usar un BJT en vez de un FET?


Nop.


> Fogonazo, cuál es la frecuencia que oscila el circuito que publicaste?
> Saludos.


Entre unos 260 a 550 Hz (Aproximadamente)


----------



## SDnet (Oct 26, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop.



Ah, y por qué no se pueden usar? O cuál es la caracterísitca que hace que los FET sean los indicados en estas aplicaciones?

Con respecto a lo que "Black Tiger1954" menciona, mientras la salida del OA no supere alrededor de los 0,6V; los diodos no actúan, funcionando el circuito con la realimentación de R8 y el pot. R11? Ahora, si es así, si quisiera una tensión de salida mayor, debería colocar resistencias en serie con los diodos.

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 27, 2010)

Al desplazar el cursor del potenciómetro o preset R11 hacia el lado de masa, efectivamente "aparece" una resistencia en serie con los diodos (y una resistencia menor hacia masa), y con él podes ajustar la amplitud.


----------



## strikler13 (Nov 10, 2010)

Bueno amigos quiero dar mi aporte aqui le dejo una gui para lo que pide el compañero. Solo que este ocupa 3 amp op. Si les sireve adelante, cualquier duda me consulta.

https://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0BzPF8nB8NVX-NjMyYzAxNzgtYjFmMS00MWQyLWI2NGQtYTk0ODg0NzczNGM0&hl=en

Sobre lo que pregunta sDnet: la caracteristica es que el  fet tiene una redion omhnica, que se controla por el voltaje que se da entre la compuerta y la fuente. Esta region de trabajo del FET se llama triodo.


----------

